# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Iniciacioni i Krishtere

## torrkerry

Cdo jave do te shkruaj dicka. Pas disa vite do te kemi materalin per nje njohuri afersisht komplete e besimit tone. Kini durim, mos beni komente duke nisur nga historia apo nga nuk di cka. Merni nje fjale te tekstit propozuar, te pershtatshme per te sqaruar dicka te momentit tend shpirteror. Mund te marrim pjese edhe jo katolike qe deshirojne ta njohin me mire katolicizmi.

Tema e kesaj jave eshte;

Pervoja (eksperienca) e njerzimit



Pas gjith bashkjeteses me Krishtin, pas fatkesqesive te Kalvarit, dhe misterit te Pashkeve, Apostujt akoma nuk kishin kuptuar shume cka ne lidhje me Krishtin. Ne fakte (cfr. Pervoja (eksperienca) e njerzimit



Pas gjith bashkjeteses me Krishtin, pas fatkesqesive te Kalvarit, dhe misterit te Pashkeve, Apostujt akoma nuk kishin kuptuar shume cka ne lidhje me Krishtin. Ne fakte (cfr. Vap. 1,6) ata akoma i kerkojn qe Ai te ndertoj mbretrin e Israelit, ashtu si ishte konceptuar nga te gjithe, nje mbreteri toksore te fuqishme politike; edhe pse ne ato qaste kishin mbetur edhe pak ore deri ne ngritjen e Tij ne qiell!
Nese ate akoma nuk e kishin kuptuar, perse vazhdonin ta ndiqnin? E ne mes te tyre kishte njerez qe kishin lënë gruan, femijet, shtepin, barkat dhe rrjetat, zyret dhe tregun. Perse e ndiqnin?
Perse Krishti ishte bere qendra e tyre afektive.
Si ka mundesi?
Krishti ishte i vetmi ne fjalet e te cilit ndjehej e perfshire e gjithe pervoja e tyre humane, te gjitha nevojat e tyre konsideroheshin seriozisht, ndjeheshin te sjellur para drites atehere kur ishin te pavetedishem dhe konfuz; keshtu, per shembull, pikerisht ata qe besonin se kishin nevoje vetem per buken e gojes, filluan te kuptonin se "jo vetem nga buka njeri jeton.
	Krishti i paraqitet atyre pikerisht keshtu, si dikush qe ne menyre te befasishme ju vjen ne ndihme, i ndihmon ata, spjegon problemet e tyre, i sheron madje edhe nese ata jane te gjymt ose te verbere, e sheron shpirtin, u pergjigjet egzigjencave te tyre, dhe brenda pervojes se tyre .Po cilat jane pervojat e tyre? Pervojat e tyre, nevojat e tyre, egzigjencat e tyre jane vete ata, ata njereze atje, vete umanateti i tyre.
	Krishti, pra, arrin pikerisht ketu, te sjellja ime si nejri, tek une qe pres dicka sepse ndjehem i pamjaftueshem; Ai me eshte bashkuar, i eshte pergjigjur kerkeses sime origjinale. 
	 Per te takuar Kirshtin, pra ne mbi te gjitha duhet qe seriozisht te paraqesim problemin njerzor.
	Ne duhet qe parasegjithash ti hapemi vete vehtese, qe do te thote qe te vetedisohemi gjallerisht per pervojen tone, te shohim me simpati njerzoren qe eshte ne ne, duhet te marrim parsysh ajo qe ne jemi me te vertet. Te marresh parasysh do te thote te marresh seroizisht ate qe ne ndjejme, gjithcka, te befasojm te gjitha aspektet, duke kerkuar te gjith kuptimin. 
	 Duhet te kemi shume kujdes, sepse shume lehte ne nuk nisemi nga pervoja e jone e vertet, do te thote nga pervoja ne tersine e saj dhe thjeshtesn e saj. Ne fakt ne shpesh e identifikojm pervojen pjeserisht , duke e reduktuar dhe cunguar, siq ndodhe shpesh ne fushen afektive, ne te dashuruarit, ose ne enderrat per te ardhmen. 
	Dhe akoma me shpesh ne e perzijem pervojen me paragjykime ose skema mbase edhe ne menyre te pavetedishme te asimilaur nga ambijenti. Prandaj ne, ne vend qe te hapemi me nje qendrim qe eshte ne pritje, si nje vemendje e sinqerte, te mvarshmeris, qe thellsishte pervoja kerkon qe te ndiqet, ne i imponojm  pervojes kategori dhe shpjegime qe e bllokojne dhe e ngushtojn, duke mendura se keshtu po e zgjedhim problemin. Miti qe « progresi shkencore nje dite do te arri te rregulloj te gjitha problemet tona eshte formula moderne e kesaj hamendjej, nje hamendje e eger dhe thumbuese: dhe si e tille nuk merr parasysh as pervojat tona te verteta, madje nuk e din se cilat jane nevojat tona; refuzon qe te vereje pervojen me syrine e kjart, dhe te pranoje njerzoren me te gjitha kerkesat e saj. Prandaj civilizimi i sotem na bene te levizim verberisht ne kete pervoj te hamendjes acaruese dhe ne nje deshperim te erret.    

Meditim i mbare. torrkerry

----------


## crici_01

Perse Krishti ishte bere qendra e tyre afektive.


Me duket se jane fjale shume te qarta.
Kur flasim per besimin, nuk e bejme me historine e katolicizmi qe  hyri ne Shiperi 1400 vjet perpara Myslymanizmit, nuk do flasim  per te vertetat qe duhet te pranojme edhe nese i tejkalojne mundesite  e inteligjences tone, sepse jane mistere, nuk flasim me per urdherimet e Zotit dhe te kishes qe duhet te kryejme. Do flasim per dashurine, per nje lidhje afektive per te cilen ne dashuri varremi prej Krishtit.
Eshte dicka e re.
Me simpati. crici_01

----------


## torrkerry

E mirë është që të kemi parasysh çka ka shkruar Papa Gjon Pali në letrën Besimi dhe arsyeja në numrin 2 (Shiko temën në Komunitetin Katolik): Në misterin e Pashkëve Kisha ka marrë dhuratën e të vërtetës së fundme MBI JETEN E NJERIUT. E nënvizoj sepse mendojmë shpesh  vetë që kemi marrë dhuratën ta njohim Zotin e misterët e botës tjetër. 

Në këtë kontekst kam medituar edhe n.22 e GEZIMI DHE SPRESA (përkthimi i Imzotit Prelës). E kopjoj sepse flet për misterin e njeriut e për zbulesën e këtij misteri.

“Misterin e njeriut e kuptojmë qartas vetëm në misterin e fjalës së mishëruar. Adami, njeriu i parë,domethënë ishtge figura e parë e atij që do të vinte, të Krishtit Zot.
Krishti, Adami i ri, duke shpallur misterin e Atit, dhe të dashurisë së tij, PLOTESISHT ZBULON EDHE NJERIUN  edhe vetë njeriut dhe ia dëfton lartësinë e thirrjes së tij. 
Nuk është, pra, kurgjë befasuese që të vërtetat që u paraqitën më parë, gjëjnë në Të (=Krishtin) burimin e vet dhe në Të arrijnë kulmin e vet.
Ai, i cili “është shëmbellesë e Hyjit tëpapashëm”(Kol 1,15), Është edhe njeriu i përsosur, i9 cili iu ka kthyer bijve të Adamit përngjasimin e Hyjit; kjo shëmbëllesë u shtrembtua shi me mëkatine parë. Pasi që natyra e njeriut në Të ishte e përvetësuar dhe e paprishur, kështu ajo edhe në ne u lartësua në dinjitet tejet të lartë. Duke u mishëruar Biri i Hyjit, në një mënyrë ai u bashkua edhe me çdo njeri”. 



Priten pyetje, komente, thellime, kontributin tuaj edhe me qellim qe të përgatitet në vazhdim një libër i vogel si ndihmë për iniciacionin e krishter për të rriturit.
Nëse njihni dike që dësiron të pagëzohet, dini që mund të fillojë duke mësuar këtë temë e duke dhënë kontributin e vet me pyetjet e veta, me komentet e veta, me verejtjet e veta.

Nuk duhet të shkruaj vetë unë.

torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Nga postimi i pare:
"Krishti ishte i vetmi ne fjalet e te cilit ndjehej e perfshire e gjithe pervoja e tyre humane, te gjitha nevojat e tyre konsideroheshin seriozisht". 

Me vertet, nje njeri behet i vetedishem per veten e vet, ne rastin e nje nevoje. Kam uri, nuk ndjhem rehat e duhet te kerkoj ushqim...Edhe femija ndjhet rehat ne barkun e nenes e ne momentin i  lindjes i shokuar qan me gjitha forcat, per te thene shqetesimin dhe dhembjen e tij. Eksperienca e pare qe bejne eshte eksperienca e dhembjes e pas kesaj te nje dore qe na vjen ne mdihme. Nje nevoje, nje mungese, nje dhembje...jane si nje alarm, si nje zile qe na njoftome qe jemi gjalle.
Kur rritemi nuk na mjaftojne me as buka as ngrotesia e dashurise amerore. Nevojat jane me e forta, me  ekzigjente, dhe me...njerezore: kemi nevoje te kuptojme vetveten; qe kjo mund te ndodhe, kemi nevoje per nje shoqeri;  njerezit e shoqerise sone nuk jane gjithe njelloj sepse disa na korespondojne me shume, disa me pak, me disa kemi deshire te kalojme tere diten, me disa as nje minute; keni nevoje per dashurine e vertete qe eshte e mundshme vetem kur nje lidhje eshte pa interes; kemi nevoje per disa pergjigje disa pyetjeve perfundimtare: pse linda?  pse jetoj? cili eshte qellimi i jetes time? A ka nje Zot?
Jemi gjithmone ne kerkim e ketyre pergjigjeve, por gjate kerkeses bejme eksperincen qe disa prej te afermeve tane na ndihmojne me shume, disa me pak, e disa na pengojne ne perpjekjet tona.
Beselidhja e re eshte per ne nje deshmi, qe na vjen nga njerez te denje per besim, qe pas nje bashkejetese tre vjetore me Krishtin, kane bere eksperiencen se  ky person u pergjigjej te gjitha nevojave te tyre, edhe atij te nje shelbimi rrenjesor se personit te tyre. Mund te flasim me vertet per nje rilindje, per nje nderrim personal, per nje rini te rifituar fale miqsise se Krishtit. Per te arritur ne kete pike, kemi nevoje per shume kohe, per nje lodhje e vazhdueshme, por jemi te sigurt, te mesuar nga eksperiencat e apostujve, qe kjo do te ndodhe edhe poer ne.
Por tani jemi thirrur  te  marrim seriozisht jeten tone, duke qene te vetedishem per nevojat tona. Sa me shume kuptojme se nevojat tona materiale nuk jane me te rendsishme per ne e sa me shume do te jemi te vemendshem per nevojat tona si persona e sa me shume te arrijm t'ia japim atyre nevojave shpirterore nje emer, sa me shume kerkojme e gjejm nje shuarje ketyre nevojave, mund te themi se jemi ne ecje te realizimit se qenies tone.

torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Nga ketekizmi i Kishes.


I. Dëshira për Zotin
27	Dëshira për Zotin është e brendashkruar në zemrën e njeriut, sepse njeriu është krijuar nga Zoti dhe për Zotin; dhe Zoti nuk pushon së tërhequri njeriun te vetja dhe vetëm në Zotin njeriu do ta gjejë të vërtetën dhe lumturin që kërkon pa pushim: 
Arsyeja më e lartë e dinjitetit të njeriut qëndron në thirrjen e tij për t’u bashkuar me Hyjin. Që në lindjen e vet njeriu është i thirrur për dialog me Hyjin: dhe në të vërtetë njeriu ekziston vetëm sepse Zoti nga dashuria e ka krijuar dhe nga dashuria e ruan kurdoherë, dhe nuk jeton plotësisht sipas së vërtetës po të mos e njohë lirisht Zotin dhe po të mos e lëshojë veten në dorë të Krijuesit të vet1. 
28	Në rrjedhën e historisë së tyre e deri në ditët tona, njerëzit e kanë shprehur në mënyra në mënyra të ndryshme kërkimin e Zotit, nëpërmjet besimit dhe sjelljeve të veta fetare (lutje, flijime, kulte, meditime, etj.). Pavarësisht nga dykuptimësitë që mund të kenë, këto forma shprehjeje janë kaq unike saqë njeriu mund të përkufizohet si një qenie fetare:
Prej një njeriu Zoti krijoi mbarë gjininë njerëzore, që ta banonte mbarë sipërfaqen e dheut. Për ta caktoi rendin e kohëve dhe kufijtë e vendbanimit të tyre :qenka: ë ta kërkojnë Hyjin e në ndonjë mënyrë të mund ta gjejnë. Ai nuk është larg asnjërit prej nesh. Sepse në Të jetojmë, lëvizim e jemi...(Vap 17, 26-28).
29	Por kjo «lidhje intime dhe jetësore me Hyjin»2 mund të harrohet, mund të shpërnjihet dhe mund të mbërrijë deri aty ku mohohet haptas nga njeriu. Qëndrime të tilla mund të kenë zanafilla nga më të ndryshmet3: kryengritjen kundër së keqes në botë, mosnjohjen ose indiferencën fetare, shqetësimet për këtë botë dhe për pasurinë4, shembullin e keq të besimtarëve, rrymat e mendimit në kundërshtim me fenë, dhe më në fund prirjen e njeriut mëkatar për t’u fshehur, nga frika, para Zotit5 dhe për të ikur para thirrjes së tij6.
30	«Le të galdojë zemra e atyre që kërkojnë Zotin» (Ps 105 3). Në qoftë se njeriu mund ta harrojë ose mos ta pranojë Zotin, Zoti nuk lodhet duke thirrur çdo njeri për ta kërkuar, në mënyrë që të jetojë dhe të gjejë lumturinë. Por një kërkim i tillë kërkon nga njeriu të gjitha përpjekjet e intelektit të tij, një vullnet të sinqertë «një zemër të drejtë», gjithashtu dhe dëshmimin e të tjerëve që ta drejtojmë kah kërkimi i Zotit.
Ti je i madh, o Zot, dhe shumë i denjë për t’u lëvduar; i madh është virtyti yt dhe dituria jote është e pallogaritshme. Dhe njeriu dëshiron të të lavdërojë, një grimcë e krijimit tënd që mban me vete fatin e tij të vdekshëm, që mban mbi vete provën e mëkatit të vet dhe provën që ti u bën ballë krenarëve. E megjithatë, njeriu, kjo grimcë e gjithësisë së krijuar nga ti, do të të lavdërojë. Ti vetë e nxit të kënaqet me lavdet e tua, sepse për vete na krijove dhe zemra jonë nuk gjen pushim deri sa të pushojë në ty7.


torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Sot ju propozoj nje hap tjeter ne iniciacionin e krishtere, dicka qe duhet te kemi parasysh, si nje baze, si nje themelim, ne ecjen  tone se krishtere.

Priten gjithmone pjetje, komente, verejtje nga ana juaj.

VETMIA



Nga situata e Apostujve e pershkruar ne Vap. 1,9: “Dhe kur i tha keto fjale, nder sy te tyre u ngrit ne qiell dhe nje re menjehere ua zuri para syve te tyre”,  na vije nje sugjerim mjaft i rendesishem; Krishti shkoj dhe ata mbeten aty, pezull, me goje hapur – shpresa e tyre iku -, dhe mbi ta bie vetmia, ashtu si bie terri i ftohet mbi toke kur dielli perendon. Sa me shume qe zbulojm nevojat tona, aqe me shume e kutojm se ne nuk mund ti plotsojm vete, dhe as njerzit e tjere si ne, nuk mund te bejne kete.
Kuptimi i pafuqis e shoqeron gjdo pervoj njerzore serioze. Eshte ky kuptim i pafuqis qe gjeneron vetmine. Vetmia e vertete nuk vjen nga fakti qe ne jemi fizikisht vetem, por ajo vjen athere kur ne e kuptojm qe nje problemi tone themelor nuk mund ti gjejme zgjidhje as ne dhe as te tjeret.
Mund te thuhet shume mire se kuptimi i vetmis, linde ne vete zemren e gjdo angazhimi serioz me njerzoren tone. 
Gjithe ket mund ta kuptoj mire ai i cili ka besuar se ka gjetur zgjidhjen e nje nevoje te madhe ne dikend apo ne dicka: dhe kur kjo i zhduket, largohet, ose e zbulon se eshte i paafte. Jemi vetem me nevojat tona, me nevojen tone qe te jemi dhe te jetojm thellesisht. Si nje i vetmuar ne shkretire, e vetmja gje qe mund te bejem eshte qe te presim qe dikush te vije. Dhe sigurisht nuk do te jete njeriu ai qe do te gjeje zgjidhjen; sepse per tu zgjidhur jane pikrisht nevojat e njeriut.   

torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Komenti

Në tekste që kam shkruar deri tani, gjinden shpesh herë fjalë si nevoja, ekzigjenca,
pyetje. Pra njeriu, i krijuar që të jetojë në paqë dhe lumturi, nuk ndjhet mirë, rehat, në paqe dhe në lumturi, kur është në shqetësimin për shkak të këtyre nevojave, ekzigjenca, pyetjeve. E kërkon një zgjidhje. Kjo është shumë e thjeshtë në qoftë se behet fjalë për nevoja trupore. Kam etje, pij ujin; kam uri, haj bukë; jam i lodhur, flej gjumë… I përgjigjesh një nevoje trupore varet nga një gjë e përshtatshme në lidhje me këtë nevojë.
Në një moment të hiostorisë së botës, një “materie” ka filluar të jetë e vetëdijshme për vetveten, sepse filloi të jetë e paijsur me një aftësi të veçante që ne sot e quajmë “arsye”. Kjo materie e vetëdijshme per vetvetem në sot e quajmë “NJERI”, shenjat e prezences së kësaj aftësie në njeriut jane e panumerta dhe i studiojnë shumë skenca: paleontologjia, arkeologjia, antropologjia, parahistoria…kërkojnë gjurmat të veçanta që njeriu ka lërë në botë sepse në të filloi të jetë e pranishme kjo aftësi.
Këto gjurma janë një deshmi e pakundërshtueshme që nga momenti i parë të pranisë se kësaj aftësie, njeriu ka filluar të ndjejë nevojat shpirtërore, nevoja më të larta e filloi të këtë pyetje që i përkasin natyrën e tij më të thelle, me probleme mbi kuptimin e jetës së tij, duke kuptuar edhe se përgjigja, zgjidhja e këtyre problemeve nuk i gjen në vetveten, sepse është një karaktër i natyrës së tij varësia nga një tjetër. Kam përdorur fjalën “varësia”, do të kisha pasur mundësi ta përdor fjalën “lidhje”, do të kisha pasur mundesi të them se gjitha këto eksperinca të brendshme varësie janë pjesë e kustetutës tonë njerëzore, janë të pashmangshme vetëm për faktim që jemi njerëz, pra ato përbëjnë diçka, një tërësi që mund ta quajmë “ndjeshmëri fetare”: Shumë pjetje me karakter ekzistencial, që gjithë se bashku kallëzojnë për një nevoje së një kuptimi të plotë që ndjejmë, për faktin që jemi njerëz e që nuk na len rehat, e zgjidhja e të cilës parashikon ekzistencën e lidhjen me dike tjetër. 

Ngadalëngadalë, për një kohë të gjatë, duke na mbeshtetur në një antropologji filozofike serioze, pra, do të përballojmë me ato probleme njerëzore përt të cilat duhet të jemi të vetdishëm përpara që të përballohemi me problet e fesë: pra, me problemin e ndjesisë fetare, me problemin e kuptimit të Zotit në njeriun e kohës tonë.  

torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Me ndihmë të Shkollës së komunitetit të levizjes “Bashkim dhe çlirim”.
Do të analizojmë për shumë ditë atë që e kam quhajtur “Ndjeshmëri fetare”, një tërësi pyetjesh, ndjenjash, nëvojash…që janë lidhur ngushtë më natyrën tonë njerëzore, më mirë me kustetutën tonë njerëzore. Nuk është e mundur të kemi në mendjen tonë përfityrimin e një njeriu duke mos pasur parasysh këto gjëra. 
Përpara që të hymë drejtëpërdrejtë në temën e ndjeshmërisë fetare, duhet të sqarohen disa idetë. Do ta bëjmë duke studiuar tre premisa.
E para është realizmi, e dyta është arsyeshmëria dhe e treta është një fjalë e qarte mbi dinamizmin mes realitetit (objekti) e personit (subjektit)që bën eksperiencën.

1. Diçka për premisën e para: realizëm.

a) Për se bëhet fjalë? 

   Për sa i perket premisës së parë, dua të citoj si pikë afrimi, nje faqe nga libri “Reflektime mbi ecurinë e jetës”:

   “Në rehatinë e jetës moderne që të dobëson nervat, tërësia e rregullave që i japin qëndrueshmëri jetës është qullosur...pjesa më e madhe e lodhjes që impononte bota kozmike janë zhdukur dhe bashkë me to është zhdukur edhe përpjekja krijuese e personalitetit.... Kufiri që i ndan të mirën nga e keqja është zhdukur,...ndarja mbizotëron kudo...Pak vëzhgim dhe shumë arsyetim të çojnë në gabim. Shumë vëzhgim dhe pak arsyetim të shpien tek e vërteta”. 

Këtu autori, Aleksis Karrel, përdor gjuhën e atij që i është kushtuar kurdoherë një tipi të caktuar studimi shkencor (le të kujtojmë se ai,që në moshën fare të re, fitoi çmimin Nobel për mjekësinë): Fjala “arsyetimi” mund të zëvendësohët me dobi me fjalën “dialektikë në funksion  të një ideologjie”.

Në të vërtetë, vazhdon Carrel-i – “epoka jonë është epokë ideologjish, e cila, në vend që të mësojë nga realiteti në të gjitha të dhënat e tij, duke ndërtuar mbi të, përpiqet të sajuar nga intelekti: në këtë mënyrë ngadhënjimi i edeologjive i vë vulën shkatërrimit të qytetërimit”.


b) Metoda e kërkimit imponohet nga objekti: një meditim mbi përvojen vetjake.

Mirë pra! Për çdo hëtim serioz  të çdo ngjarjeje a “send” kërkohet realizëm. Me këtë shprehet nevoja urgjente që të mos privilegjojmë ndonjë skemë që tashmë e kemi të gatshme në mendje, në krahasim me vëzhgimin e plotë, të apasionuar, me këmbëngulje, të faktit, të njarjes reale.

Shen Agostini, me lojë fjalësh, thotë: “Unë kërkoj për ta ditur diçka, jo për ta menduar”. Një shpallje e tillë tregon një qëndrim të kundërt me atë që e hetojmë më lethë te njeriu modern. Sepse, po ta dimë diçka, mund të themi edhe se e mendojmë; por shen Agostini na thotë se e kundërta nuk është e vërtetë: sepse të mendosh diçka do të thotë të bësh një ndërtim intelektual, ideal, dhe të përfytyruar që ne kemi në lidhje me atë send, por, ama, shpesh herë i bëjmë  një privilegj të tepruar këtij të menduari, nga i cili, pa e kuptuar mirë as në vetë – ose, për më tepër, duke justifikuar qëndrimi që po përcaktoj tani – projektojmë mbi faktin atë që ne mendojmë për të.
Përkundrazi, një njeri me mend në kokë, kërkon të dijë si është një fakt: vetëm duke e ditur si është, dhe vetëm atëherë, mundet edhe ta mendojë.

Për këtë, me Carrel-in dhe shen Agostinin këtu insistohet  duke pohuar se edhe për sa i takon përvojës fetare, mbi të gjitha ka rendësi të dihet ç’është ajo, me çfarë kemi të bëjmë.
Sidoqoftë është e qartë se, me parë se çdo gjë tjetër , duhet të pohojmë se kemi të bëjmë pikërisht me një fakt, madje për faktin statistikisht më të përhapur në veprimtarinë njerëzore. Në të vërtetë nuk ka veprimtari  njerëzore me shtrirje me të gjerë se ajo që kemi filluar ta quhajmë  “përvojë ose ndjenja fetare”. Kjo i parashtron çdo njeriu një pyetje për çdo gjë që ai bën, prandaj është një pikë shikimi më e gjerë se asnjë tjetër.

Pyetja që shtron ndjenja fetare, - sikundër do ta shohim më tutje -  është kjo: “Cfarë kuptimi ka çdo gjë që ekziston?”.  Dhe duhet ta pranojmë që është fjala për një dhënë që del në pah në sjelljen e çdo njeriu të të gjitha kohërave, dhe që ka prirje të përfshijë të gjithë veprimtarinë njerëzore.

Prandaj, në qoftë se ne duam ta dimë si është ky fakt, ku qëndron kjo ndjenjë fetare, problemi i metodës na bën të impenjohemi menjëherë pa asnjë ngurrim. Pra pyetja e metodës është kjo: “Si do ta përballojmë një dukuri të tillë, që të jemi të sigurt se do të arrijmë ta njohim mirë?”.   

Për këtë, zakonisht njerëzit  i besojnë asaj që thonë të tjerët, apo kërkojnë mendimin e atyre që kanë një peshë në shoqërinë: p.sh. filozofët, ata që kanë një emër... Artistoteli, Platoni, Kanti, Poper, një personazhë e aktualitetit. Mund të bëjmë edhe kështu, por ama, të përdoresh mbi të gjitha, këtë metodë, nuk është e drejtë. Për këtë çeshtje themëlore të ekzistimit tonë, nuk mund të lëshojmë veten tonë në dorë të të tjerëve e në pikëpamjet të tyre, p.sh. duke përvetësuar  opinionin më të përhapur ose ato ndjenja me të cilat është i mbushur  dhe që përcaktojnë ajrin që thithim.   

Realizmi kërkon që, për të vëzhguar një objekt në një mënyrë të atillë që të arrijmë ta njohim, metoda të mos jetë diçka e përfytyruar, e menduar, e organizuar ose e sajuar nga subjekti, por të jetë diçka  që imponohet nga objekti.

Një sh.: Sikyr unë të ulësha përpara një sallë plot me njerëz, mbi tryezë të kisha një bllok shënimesh, që, duke folur, e shoh me bisht të syrit, dhe i bëj pyetje vetes, ç’është vallë ajo bardhësi që më vret sytë, mund të më vinin në mendje gjërat më të ndryshme: mund të jetë akullore e derdhur, një copë këmishë, etj...

Porse, metoda për të ditur për se bëhet fjalë, më imponohet nga vetë sendi.  Prandaj nuk mund të them se do të më pëlqente më fort të vihesha e të sodisja një objekt tjetër të kuq në fund të sallës ose sytë e një personi në reshtin e parë: por të doja me vërtet të njihja atë objekt të bardhemë, do të detyrohesha patjetër të ul kokën dhe t’ia ngul sytë mirë për ta parë si duhet. Metoda për ta njohur imponohet nga objekti, pra nga blloku shënimesh.

Edhe një herë, kjo do të thotë se metoda për të njohur një objekt më diktohet nga vetë objekti, nuk mund të përcaktohet nga subjekti, nga unë. Sikur në vend të bllokut të shënimeve, për të cilin fola pak më lart, të bënim hipotezën  se mund të hidhnim një sy përvojës fetare, si dukuri, edhe në këtë rast do të na duhej të thoshim se metoda për ta njohur duhej të na sugjerohej nga ajo dukuri fetare.
Tani, ç’tip dukurie është përvoja fetare? Ajo është një dukuri që ka të bëjë me njerëzoren, e prandaj nuk mund të trajtohet si një dukuri gjeologjike ose meteorologjike.

Është diçka që ka të bëjë me personin. Si duhet të sillemi atëherë? Meqënëse kemi të bëjmë më një fenomen që ndodh brenda meje, që i takon ndërgjegjës time, unit tim si person, atëherë duhet të reflektoj mbi vetveten. Kam nevojë për një hetim mbi vetveten, një hetim ekzistencial. 

Pasi të kem përfunduar këtë hetim, atëherë do t’i krahasoj me dobi të madhe rezultatet me ato që shprehin mendimtarët dhe filozofët për këtë çeshtje.
Kështu, pa një ballafaqimi të tillë, do të pasurohen të dhënat që kam nxjerrë, pa pasur rrezik që të pranoj si përcaktim një mendim të huaj. Po të mos nisemi nga një hetim ekzistencial, do të ishte njëlloj sikur ta kërkonim nga dikush tjetër vërtetësinë e një dukurie që jam duke e jetuar umë vetë.
Kjo, po të mos ishte një përforcim, pasurim, ose kurdërshtim që vjen pas një reflektimi të bërë personalisht, do të bënte që mendimi i dikuit tjetër të zinte vendin e punës që më takon mua ose do të bëhej përçues i një opinioni tjetërsues në mënzrë të pashmangshme.

Për një çeshtje me rëndësi për jetën time e për fatin tim do ta përvetësoja, pa asnjë qëndrim kritik, një përfytzrim të diktuar nga të tjerët.  


torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Një koment
Jam gjithëmonë duke shkruar diçka të rendësishme për të kuptuar çfarë  është ndjeshmëria fetare, e si ajo është në fillim e çdo zhgjedjje personale serioze, pra edhe për besimin. Përkujtoj që flitet për një eksperiencën personale e që, për faktin që objekti lidhet me një eksperiencën personale, metoda me të cilën duhet të jemi në kërkim, duhet të jetë e përshtatshme për të studiuar një eksperiencë të tille. En passant, kur në forumët shkruan besimtarët myslyman, ka verejtje për “kontradikta” në Biblën e shpesh bëhet fjalë për data që nuk korrespondoinë...Apo bëhet fjalë për gënjeshtrat që gjindhën në Biblën (për shembull Jezusi do të kishtë gënjyer ose mastruar kur thoste: “Gjithçka do të kërkoni në lutje, do ta keni” e flitet  në një temë për një pasuri të madhe, e në një temë tjetër për kthimin e Gostivasrit në besim protestant). Më duket se problemi i datave është objekti i historisë e duhet të studiohet me metodat e historisë: probleni i pasurisë është objekti i shkencës bankare e duhet të studiohet me metodat e përshtatshme; problemi i kthimit, i regjishtrimit në një fe është objekti i statistikës. Problemi i besimit të një personi është një problem të ndërgjegjes, lidhur me një eksperiencë personale të brendshme, e pra në këtë nivelin duhet të studiohet. Bibla është historia e shelbimit, pra e atyre përpjekjet që njerëzimi, i frymëzuar prej Zotit, ka bërë për të gjëtur një përgjigje pyetjeve përfundimtare për të cilët kemi shkruar, dhe deshmia që vetën në marrëdhenje të gjallë me Hyjin e Abrahamit, Izakut dhe Jakobit gjindhet një zgjidhje.

torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Shkolla e Komunitetit në vazhdim.

c) Përvoja ka në vetveten një vlerësim.

Por ajo që kemi thënë deri tani është vetëm fillimi i rrugës që do të ndjekim, sepse, pasi kemi zhvilluar një hetim ekzistencial, është e domosdoshme të dimë të japim një gjykim  për sa i përket rezultateve të një hetimi të tillë mbi veten tonë.

Të shmangësh tjetërsimin në ato që thonë të tjerët, nuk na lejon të heqim dorë nga një gjykim mbi ato që kemi gjetur në vetvete  gjatë hetimit, sepse, pa një aftësi vlerësimi, njeriu nuk mund të bëjë asnjë përvojë.

Do të doja të saktësja faktin se fjala “përvojë” nuk do të thotë vetem “të provosh”:
Njeriu “me përvojë”  nuk është ai që ka mbledhur shumë “përvoja” - fakte dhe ndjesi – duke bërë, siç thuhet, mizën buall. Nga një grumbullim i tillë pa kriter, lindin shpesh shkatërrimi dhe shuarja e personalitetit.

Eshtë e qartë se përvoja përputhet me faktin që “porovohet diçka”, por mbi të ghitha përputhet me gjykim që jepet mbi atë që provohet. “Personi është, para së gjithash, vetëdije. Prandaj çka karakterizon përvojën, nuk është aq të bërët, vendosja e disa marrëdhënieve me realitetin si fakt mekanik... Ajo që karakterizon përvojën është të kuptuarit e një gjëje, zbulimi i kuptimit të kësaj. Përvoja sjell me vete, pra, kuptimin me zgjuarësi të gjërave”.

Një gjykim kërkon një kriter në bazë të të cilit veprohet. Dhe, për përvojën fetare, duhet të pyesim veten, pasi kemi bërë hetimin,  se çfarë kriteri duhet zbatuar për të gjykuar për ato që kemi gjetur gjatë reflektimit mbi vetveten.

torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Mësim për një jetë të krishtëre. Shkolla e komunitetit (vazhdim).

d) Kritere për vlerësimin.

Atëherë, le të pyesim vete: cili është kriteri që na lejon të gjykojmë për atë që na ndodh në vetvete?
Dy janë mundësitë: ose kriteri në bazë tëë të cilit gjykojmë atë që shohim në veten tonë është I marrë nga jashtë vetës sonë, ose ky kriter mund të gjendet brenda vetes tonë.
Në rastin e parë, do të binim në situatën tjetërsuëse që kemi përshkruar më parë. Edhe po të kishim bërë një hetim ekzistencial në vetë të parë, duke refuzuar pra t’ju drejtoheshim hetimeve të bëra nga të tjerët, por nga të tjerët të merrnin kriteret për të gjykuar veten, rezultati tjetërsues nuk do të ndryshonte. Do të benim në këtë mënyrë që kuptimi I asaj që jemi të varej nga diçka që është jashtë nesh.

Këtu ama mund të më bëhej një kundërshtim I zgjuar: meqënëse njeriu, para se të jetë nuk ishte, nuk është e mundur që t’i japë vetvetes një kriter gjykimi. Megjithatë ky kriter është diçka që  “jepet”.

Tani, që ky kriter është brenda nesh (imanent) nuk do të thotë që ja japim vetes: është i thithur nga vetë natyra jonë, d.m.th. na jepet bashkë me natyrën tonë (ku me fjalën natyrë nënkuptojmë në një mënyrë mjaft të qartë fjalën Perëndi, me një fjalë shnjën e origjinës fillestare të unit tonë).

Vetëm kjo mund të kuptohet si një zgjidhje metodologjike e arsyeshme, jo tjetërsuese.

Kriteri për të gjykuar këtë reflektim mbi vetëqenien njerëzore duhet të jetë pra brenda strukturës origjinale të personit.

torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Shkolla e komunitetit për të na përgatitur për një jetë të krishterë, që të jemi “gjithmonë të gatshëm t’ i japim përgjegje gjithsecilit  që prej nesh kërkon  arsyen e shpresës që është në ne, por me butësi dhe nderim të duhur, me ndërgjegje të mirë...” (khs.1Pt. 3, 15-16).

e) Përvoja fillestare.
Të gjitha përvojat e qenies njerëzore dhe të personalitetit tim kalojnë nëpërmjet kontrollit të një “përvoje që vjen nga origjina, (që është e hershme, që është një pjesë përbërëse e kustetutës njerëzore)”, që përbën ballafaqimin tim me gjithçkanë. Në njëfarë mënyrë mund të themi se ajo është shkruar në natyrën tonë njerëzore. Ajo që çdo njeri ka të drejtën dhe dëtyrën të mësojë, është mundësia dhe zakoni të krahasojë çdo propozim me këtë “përvojë fillestare” të vetën.
Ku qendron kjo përvojë fillestare nga origjina? Kemi të bëjmë me një kompleks kërkesash dhe gjërash evidente me të cilat njeriu ballafaqohet kur bën krahasimin me gjithçka që ekziston.
Natyra e shtyn njeriun që të bëjë një krahasim tërësor me vetveten, me të tjerët, me gjërat, duke e pajisur – si vegël e një ballafaqimi të tillë tërësor – me një tufë qartësish dhe kërkesash origjinale, aq shumë origjinale, sa çdo gjë që njeriu thotë dhe bën, varet nga ato.
Këtyre mund t’u jepen shumë emra; mund të përmblidhen me shprehje të ndryshme (si: kërkesë për lumturi, kërkesë për vërtetësi, drejtësi, etj...). Janë megjithatë, si një shkëndijë që ndez motorin njerëzor: përpara atyre nuk ekziston asnjë lëvizje, asnjë dinamikë njerëzore.
Çdo veprim i personit, nga më i rëndomti dhe i përditshmi deri tek më i peshuari dhe plot me rrjedhoja, mund të ndodhë vetëm duke u mbështetur mbi këtë tufë fillestare qartësish dhe kërkesash origjinale.
Le të hipotizojmë atë bblokun e shënimeve të fanshëm të shembullit të dhënë më parë. Po të na afrohej dikush dhe të na thotë seriozisht: “Je i sigurt që është një bllok shënimesh? Po sikur të mos jetë një gjë e tille?”, reagimi ynë do të ishte një çuditje e përzjerë me frikë, sikur të gjendeshim përballë një njeriu që nuk është në vete.
Aristoteli thoshte në mënyrë të mprëhtë që është një çmenduri të kërkosh arsyet e atyre gjërave që janë të qarta si fakt.
Askush s’do të mund të jetojë gjatë e në mënyrë të shëndetshme, po të ndiqte
vijën e atyre pyetjeve. 
Mirë  atëherë, ky tip qartësie evidente është një aspekt i asaj që kemi quajtur përvojë elementare apo fillestare.
Do të doja të propozoja një shembull tjetër grotesk, por plot me kuptim. Në një Lice profesori i filozofisë shpjegon: “Djema, të gjithë ne e kemi të qartë se ky blloku  i shënimesh është një objekt jashtë nesh. Asnjeri nuk mund t’i shmanget pranimit të faktit se ideja e tij në lidhje me të ështëë ajo e diçkaje që është jashtë vetes.Supozoni ama, që unë nuk e njoh këtë objekt: do të ishte sikur ai të mos ekzistonte”. Ja një profesor “idealist”, le ta quajmë kështu.
Le të mendojmë që ky profesor sëmuret shumë rëndë dhe zëvendësohet. Zëvendësuesi, pasi studentët e kanë lajmëruar për programin që kanë bërë, vendos të marrë parasysh përsëri shembullin e bllokut të shënimesh. “Të gjithë ne jemi të një mendjeje –thotë – që gjëja e parë e qartë është se ky objekt është jashtë nesh. Po sikur të mos ishte kështu? Provomëni që ekzxiston si objekt jashtë nesh, në mënyrë të pakundërshtueshme”.  Ja një profesor që ngre probleme, sofist dhe skeptik.
Le të mendojmë atëherë që për arsye rrethanash të paparashikueshme, vjen në atë klasë një tjetër zëvendësues filozofie dhe fillon të bëjë mësim duke u nisur nga shembulli i lënë nga të tjerët. Thotë: “ Të gjithë ne e ndjejmë se ky është një objekt jashtë nesh: është një qartësi e parë, origjinale. Po nëse unë nuk e njoh? Do të jetë sikur të mos ekzistojë. E shikoni atëherë që njohja është takimi i një energjie njerëzore dhe i një pranie. Është një ngjarje tek e cila energjia e ndërgjegjes njerëzore bëhet një me objektin. E shikoni atëherë, djemtë e mi, që kemi nevojë për dy gjëra për të njohur diçka: energjinë e ndërgjegjes sonë dhe objektin. Si prodohet ky unitet? Është një pyetjë tërheqëse përballë së cilës kemi fuqi deri në njëfarë pike. Eshtë e qartë ama, që njohja përbëhet nga dy faktorë”. Ky është një mësues “realist”.

Kemi parë tri interpretime të ndryshme të të njejtit argumentit. Cili do të jetë ai i drejtë? Secili nga ata ka tërheqjen e vet, shpreh një pikëpamje të vërtetë. Me cilën metodë do të arrimë të vendosim? Duhet të shqyrtojmë tri opinionet dhe t’i krahasojmë me kriteret e asaj që kam quajtur përvojë elementare: me kriteret që kanë vendin brenda natyrës sonë, me atë tërësi kërkesash, qartësish, me të cilat na ka lindur nëna jonë. Nga të tre profesorët, cili përdor metodën që përputhet më tepër me përvojën origjinale? 
I treti tregon një pozicion më të arsyeshëm, sepse merr parasysh të gjitha elementet që janë në lojë; çdo metodologji tjetër bie në një kriter kufizues.
Propozoj këtë shembull për të ngulmuar për domosdoshmërinë që reflektimi mbi veten të jetë shoshitur, për të arritur tek një gjykim, nëpërmjet ballafaqimit midis përmbajtjes së vetë reflektimit dhe kriterit origjinal me të cilin të gjithë jemi të pajisur. Një nënë eskimeze, një nënë e Tokës së Zjarrit, një nënë japonese, nxjerrin në dritë qenie njerëzore, që janë të gjitha të njohura si të tilla, si nga ana e jashtme ashtu dhe nga gjurma e brendshme. Kështu, kur ato do të thonë “unë”, do ta përdorin këtë fjalë për të treguar një shumicë elementesh që vijnë nga historia, nga rrethana dhe tradita të ndryshme, por s’ka dyshim se do të thonë “unë” duke e përdorur këtë shprehje edhe për të treguar një fytyrë të brendshme, një “zemër” do të thoshte Bibla, që është e njejtë për secilën nga ato, edhe nëse paraqitet në mënyrat më të ndryshme.
Identifikoj në këtë “zemër” atë që kam quajtur përvojë elementare: diçka që me një fjalë priret drejt tregimit në mënyrë të plotë të hovit origjinal me të cilin njeriu kërkon të përfshijë realitetin, duke tentuar të bëhet një me të, nëpërmjet realizimit të një projekti që realitetit t’i japë një përfytyrim ideal që e stimulon nga brenda.

torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Shkollën e komunitetit e bëjmë për të na përgatitur për një jetë të krishterë, që të jemi “gjithmonë të gatshëm t’ i japim përgjegje gjithsecilit  që prej nesh kërkon  arsyen e shpresës që është në ne, por me butësi dhe nderim të duhur, me ndërgjegje të mirë...” (khs.1Pt. 3, 15-16).


f) Njeriu, gjykata e fundit.

Kemi thënë se kriteri për të gjykuar raportin me veteveten, me të tjerët, me gjërat, e me Misterin është krejtësisht diçka e brendëshme (imanent) e njeriut, që ia sugjeron struktura origjinale.
Por në bashkëjetesën njerëzore janë miliarda individë që krahasohen me gjërat dhe me misterin: si do të jetë e mundur të shmanget një subjektivizëm i përgjithshëm? Me një fjalë, një njeri i vetëm do të kishte të gjithë fuqinë të përcaktojë kuptimin e vet të fundit, prandaj edhe të veprimeve që synojnë për atë kuptim: a nuk do të ishte kjo një rritje e anarkisë, e kuptuar si idealizmi i njeriut, si gjyqi i fundit?

Nga ana tjetër mendoj se, ashtu si panteizmi nga një këndvështrim kozmologjik, edhe anarkia nga një këdvështrim antropologjik, është një nga joshjet më të mëdha dhe më tërheqëse të mendimit njerëzor. Në fakt, sipas meje, vetëm dy tipa njerëzish mund ta shpëtojnë krejtësisht përmasën (lartësinë) e qenies njerëzore: anarkisti dhe fetari i vërtetë. Natyra e njeriut është marrëdhënje me pafundësinë: anarkisti është pohimi i vetvetes në pafundësi dhe fetari i vërtetë është pranimi i pafundësisë si kuptim i vetvetes.

Personalisht e kam kuptuar këtë me qartësi shumë vjet më parë: kur një djalosh erdhi të rrëfehet tek unë, i shtyrë nga nëna e vet. Ai në të vërtetë nuk kishte aspak besim. Filluam të diskutojmë, dhe në një farë pike, përballë një orteku arsyetimesh  të mia, më thotë duke qeshur: “Shikoni, e gjithë kjo që ju përpiqeni të shprehni, nuk vlen si kjo që po ju them. Ju nuk mund të mohoni që lartësia që i përket me të vërtet njeriut, është ajo e Kapaneut të Dantes. Ky gjigant, i lidhur me zinxhirë nga Perëndia në ferr, por që i therret Perëndisë: - Unë nuk mund të lirohem nga këta zinxhirë, sepse ti po më gozhdon këtu. Ama, ti nuk mund të më pengosh të të blasfemoj, dhe po të balsfemoj”. Pas disa sekondash bllokimi, thashë me qetësi: “Nuk është ndoshta diçka më e madhe të duash Pafundësinë?”.
Djali iku. Pas katër muajsh u kthye të më thotë që kishte dy javë që po kungohej vazhdimisht sepse kishte qenë “si i brejtur nga krimbi”, gjatë gjithë verës, nga ajo frazë e imja. Ky djalë do të vdiste  aksidentalisht pak muaj më vonë.

Realisht anarkia përbën joshjen më tërheqëse, por është aq tërheqëse sa është gënjeshtare. Dhe forca e një gënjeshtre të tillë është pikërisht në tërheqjen e saj, që të shtyn të harrosh se njeriu në fillim nuk ishte dhe në fund vdes. Prandaj është një dhunë e vërtetë ajo që e bën të thotë: “Unë afirmoj, kundër të gjithëve dhe kundër çdo gjëje, veten time”. Është gjë shumë më e mahe dhe e vërtetë të duash Pafundësinë, pra të përqafosh realitetin dhe qenien, më parë sesa të pohosh vetveten përballë çdo realiteti.

Sepse, në fakt, njeriu e pohon veteveten me të vërtetë vetëm duke pranuar realen, dhe kjo është aq e vërtetë sa njeriu fillon të pohojë vetveten duke pranuar që ekziston: duke pranuar pra, një realitet që nuk ia ka dhënë ai vetvetes.

Ja pse kriteri themelor me të cilin përballohen gjërat është kriteri objektiv me të cilin natyra e hedh njeriun në krahasim me gjithçka, duke e paijsur me atë bërthamën e kërkesave origjinale, me atë përvojën origjinale me të cilat të gjitha nënat i paijsin fëmijët e vet në të njëjtën mënyrë. Vetëm këtu, në këtë identitet të ndërgjegjes së fundme, qëndron kapërcimi i anarkisë.
Kërkesat e mirësisë, e drejtësisë, e së vërtetës, e lumturisë, janë pamja e fundit, energjia e thellë me të cilën të gjithë njerëzit e të gjitha kohërave dhe të të gjitha racave krahasojnë  gjithçka, deri në atë pikë që ata mund të bëjnë ndërmjet tyre një shkëmbim idesh, përveç shkëmbimit të gjërave, mund t’i përçojnë njëri-tjetrit pasuri me distanca shkujsh... Kështu, ne lexojmë me emocion fraza të krijuara mijëra vjet më parë nga poetët e lashtë, me një përshtypje sugjerimi që i japin së tashmes sonë sugjerime në mënyrë të atillë që nganjëherë nuk buron as nga marrëdhëniet e përditshme.
Po të ekzisdtojë një përvojë pjekurie njerëzore, ajo është pikërisht kjo mundësi për t’u thelluar në të kaluarën, për t’iu afruar së largmes sikur të ishte e afërme, sikur të ishte pjesë e vetvetes. 
Përse është e mundur kjo? Sepse kjo përvojë elementare, sikundër thamë, është në thelb e njëjtë për të gjithë, edhe nëse pastaj do të përcaktohet, do të përcillet e do të realizohet në mënyra shumë të ndryshme, që arrijnë të duken edhe të kundërta.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

g) Ngritje për një çlirim.

Atëherë do të thosha: nëse duam të rritemi pa qenë të mashtruar, të tjetërsuar, shkllevër të të tjerëve, të përdorur si mjet, dubet të mësohemi të bëjmë gjithmonë krahasim me përvojën elementare, me “zemrën” tonë.
Në të vërtetë kështu propozojmë një dëtyrë të vështirë dhe jo shumë të pranueshme nga shumica. Në fakt, normalisht, gjithçka përballohett sipas një mendësie të zakonshme: të përkrahur, të propaganduar nga ata që kanë pushtetin në shoqëri.
Kështu që tradita familjare, ose tradita në kontekstin më të gjerë në të cilin jemi rritur, i mbulojnë kërkesat tona origjinale dhe ndërtojnë një si kore të fortë që e tjetërsojnë qartësinë e atyre domethënje të para, e atyre kritereve, dhe nëqoftëse dikush do ta kundërshtojë një mbulesë a kore të tillë, të diktuar nga bashkjetësa në shoqëri dhe nga mendësia e krijuar aty, do t’ i duhet të sfidojë opinionin e përgjithshëm. 

Sfida më e guxishme kundër asaj mendësie që e zotëeron dhe e dikton tek ne çdo gjë – nga jeta shpirtërore deri në veshjet – është pikërisht ajo që na shtyn të bëjmë të zakonshëm në vbetvete tonë gjykimin  mbi çdo gjë nën dritën e kërkesave tona të para, dhe jo nën mëshirën e disa reagimeve më të rastësishme.

Edhe këta mendime të rashtësishëm ndikohen nga një kontekst dhe nga një histori, edhe ja përse ata duhet të tejkalohen, në mënyrë që nevojat tona origjinale të jenë të arritshme. 
Për shembull, mënyra me të cilën konceptohet raporti ndërmjet burrit dhe gruas, edhe pse i parë si një fakt intim dhe vetjak, është në realitet gjerësisht i përcaktuar, si nga instikti  i secilit, që krijon një vlerësim që nuk ka të bëjë shumë me kërkesën origjinale të ndjenjës, ashtu dhe nga përfytyrimi i dashurisë që është krijuar në opinionin publik.

Duhet të shohim gjithmonë përtej këtyre përfytyrimeve, të provokuara nga klima kulturore në të cilën gjendemi, të zbresim dhe të marrim në dorë kërkesat dhe qartësitë origjinale të secilit dhe në bazë të këtyre të gjykojmë dhe të shqyrtojmë çdo propozim, çdo sugjerim eksistencial.

Përdorimi i përvojës elementare, ose i “zemrëz”, është kështu jo shumë i pranueshëm edhe përballë vetvetes, sepase pikërisht kjo “zemër” është zanafilla e një shqetësimi të papërcaktuar që na pushton, kur për shembull, trajtohemi si objekt interesi ose kënaqësie.
Kërkesa si burrë ose si grua del si diçka e ndryshme: është kërkese për dashuri, dhe gjithashtu, mjerisht, është punë e lethë të tjetërsohet. Le të nisim të gjykojmë: është fillimi i çlirimit.
Rifitimi i asaj që është ekzistenciale në mënyrë të thellë, që lejon këtë çlirim, nuk mund të shmangë lodhjen e vajtjes kundër rrymës.
Mund ta quajmë punë asketike, ku me fjale askezë (qëndrim asketik) tregohet vepra e njeriut në kërkim të pjekurisë se vetvetes, për faktin se përqëndrohet  drejtëpërdrejtë në rrugën e fatit të caktuar.
Kjo është një punë dhe nuk është një punë që dihet si bëhet, është diçka e thjeshtë, por jo e njohur më parë.

Ajo që kemi thënë deri tani  është diçka që duhet fituar përsëri, por ne jetojmë ne një epokë në të cilën kërkesa e n jë rifitimi të tillë është më e qartë se kurrë, megjithëse në çdo kohë njeriut i është dashur të punojë për të rifituar vetveten.
E shprehur me fjalë të krishtera kjo lodhje është pjesë e asaj që mund ta quajmë “METANOIA”, ose konversion a kthim.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Kapitulli  i dytë të shkollës së komunitetit.

                         Premisë e dytë: arsyeshmëri.

Në premisën e parë –nevoja për realizëm –kemi parë se ka mbizotëruar objekti: prandaj, metoda, me të cilën përballohet diçka, përcaktohet nga vetë objekti dhe nuk është diçka që përfytyrohet nga trillet e subijektit.
Përkundrazi, premisa e dytë nxjerr në plan të parë subjektin që vepron, domethënë njeriun.
Me arsyeshmëri unë kuptoj atë fjalë që shpreh përvojën e zakonshme (e përbashkët) që edhe filozofët janë të dëtyruar ta përdorin në marrëdhëniet e tyre të përditshme, po të duan të jetojnë në mes të njerëzve.
Në këtë vështrim arsyeshmëria përputhet me vlerën që ka arsyeja kur i duhet të veprojë.
Veçse edhe fjala arsye mund të vihet në diskutim me lehtësi. Me fjalën arsye unë kuptoj faktorin dallues të atij nivelin të natyrës që e quajmë njeri, domethënë aftësinë për ta marrë vesh realitetin sipas tërësinë së faktorëve nga të cilët përbëhet.
Pra, fjala arsyeshmëri parfaqëson një mënyrë të vepruari që është e aftë ta shprehë dhe ta realizojë arsyen – këtë aftësi për të marrë vetëdije për realitetin.

1)	Arsyeshmëria: kërkesë strukturore e njeriut.

Pikësëpari, le t’i bëjmë pyetjen vetes: si arrijmë faktin nëse një qëndrim është i arsyeshëm ose jo?
Meqë kemi të bëjmë me një veti të përvojës sonë, pikërisht nga vrojtimi i përvojës sonë ne do të arrijmë të zbulojmë çfarë përmban në vetevete ajo përvojë, në analogji me sa kemi vëzhguar në premisën e parë.
Sikur, për shembull, një miku ynë na dilte përpara i mbërtyer me përkrenare dhe koracë si një kalorës i mesjetës, në një çasht të vitit larg kanevaleve, dhe pas disa pyetjeve plot me çudi që i kemi bërë, të na përgjigjejë seriozisht se dyshonte që ndonjëri prej nesh kishte qëllime agresive ndaj tij, prandaj ai e kishte quajtur me vend të merrte masa para një rasti të tillë, do ta ndjenim veten përballë një anormaliteti.
Sigurisht që qëndrimin e mikut nuk do ta përcaktonim si të arsyeshëm.
Sikur në një sallë plot me njerëz të paraqitesha me një çantë, ta vendosja mbi një tryezë dhe papritur, ta merrja me vrull nga tryeza e ta hidhja me forcë jashtë dritarës, shikuesit e mi, që nuk dinë si ta shpjegojnë ndryshe këtë gjest, do ta quanin të paarsyeshëm.
Në secilin nga shembujt që përmendem, veprimet e ndryshme duken të paarsyeshme, sepse nuk të japin mundësinë për t’i shpjeguar me ndonjë arsye.
Po sikur edhja e çantës të kishte ndodhur pasi ishin futur në sallë katër veta të armatosur me kallashnikovë të drejtuar të pranishëmve, publiku do t’i bënte pyetje vetes, çfarë kishte brenda vallë ajo çantë dhe veprimi im nuk do të dukej i paarsyeshëm. Po pastaj, sikur unë t’u shpjegoja se në çantën kisha një thesar të madh, publiku do ta kishte të qartë arsyeshmërinë e veprimit tim.
Formalisht ishte një veprim identik me të mëparshmin, porse publiku, falë përvojës së vet, do ta perceptonte si të arsyeshëm.
Dhe nuk mjafton me kaq. Sikur unë, duke folur po në atë sallë plot me dëgjues, të paraqitesha me një megafon në dorë, të madh, nga ata që përdoren në anijet transoqeanike, dhe të justifikohesha duke thënë se më është ngjirur zëri dhe atë vegël të stërmadhe e kam marrë si ilaç, ky veprim i imi nuk do të quhej i arsyeshëm.
Sado që unë po e tregoja arsyen që kisha për ta përdorur – domethënë se kisha humbur zërin -  prapëseprapë dëgjuesit e mi nuk do ta përceptonin si një arsye të përshtatshme; vegla nuk ishte në përpjesëtimin e duhur për një sallë konferencash.
Përkundrazi, përdorimi po atij mjeti në një transoqeanik, nuk do të krijonte probleme. Arsyeja do të ishte po ajo, veçse në përputhje me rethanat.
Të bëjmë një përmbledhje. I njëjti gjest, në shembullin me valixhën, në rastin e parë duket i paarsyeshëm, domethënë i bërë pa pasur ndonjë arsye, kurse në rastin e dytë duket i arsyeshëm, sepse kuptohet se ka disa arsye.
Në shembullin e dytë, përdorimi i megafonit në një auditor gjykohet si i paarsyeshëm, sepse, megjithatë ekziston një arsye, ajo duket e papërshtatsdhme, kurse në hipotezën e transoqeanikut ekziston e njëjta arsye, veçse në përpjesëtimin e duhur dhe në përputhje me situatën.
Pra, sipas përvojës që kemi, “e arsyeshmja” na duket e tillë atëherë kur qëndrimi i njeriu shfaqet sipas arsyeve të përshtatshme.
Nëse arsye do të thotë të marrësh parasysh realitetin, kjo marrëdhenje njohëse me atë çka është reale, duhet të zhvillohet në mënyrë të arsyeshme.
Dhe është e arsyeshme atëherë kur hapat që bëhen për të arritur atë marrëdhënje njohëse përcaktohen nga motive të përshtatshme (adekuate).
Ky është aspekti, që i përgjigjet nga pikëpamja e subjektit, asaj që kemi thënë më parë në lidhje me objektin, domethënë që ky i fundit e përcakton metodën.
Këtu mund të themi se është natyra e subjektit ajo që përcakton mënyrat sipas të cilave përdoret kjo metodë. Dhe natyra e subjektit ështa ajo që ka arsyen!

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Do të kopjoj tani nr. 13 e Enciklikës “Besimi dhe arsyeja”.


Arsyeja përballë misterit.


13. Nuk duhet të arrojmë, pra, që Zbulimi mbetet plot me mister.
Sigurisht me gjithë jetën e tij, Jezusi zbulon fytyrën e Atit, duke qenë se ai ka ardhur për të shpjeguar të fshehtat e Zotit; megjithatë njohja që ne kemi për një fytyrë të tillë është e shenjuar gjithnjë nga copëzimi dhe nga caku i kuptimit tonë.
Vetëm besimi lejon të hysh në brendësinë e misterit, duke i dhënë përparësi një inteligjence koherente (të misterit).

Koncili na mëson se “Zoti qqë zbulohet, i detyrohemi me dëgjesën e besimit”.
Me këtë pohim të shkurtër, por e dendur, tregohet një e vërtetë themelore e krishtërimit.
Thuhet, parasëgjithash, që besimi është një përgjigje dëgjese ndaj Zotit. Kjo sjell që Ai të pranohet në hyjninë e tij, që është përtejshmëri dhe liri supreme.
Zoti që lejon të njihet, në autoritetin e përtejshmërisë së tij absolute, mbart me vete besueshmërinë e përmbajtjeve që zbulon.
Me anë të besimit njeriu jep pëlqimin e tij ndaj një dëshmie të tillë hyjnore.
Kjo do të thotë se pranon plotësisht dhe krejtësisht të vërtetën e asaj që është zbuluar, sepse vetë Zoti është ai që garanton.
Kjo e vërtetë e dhuruar njeriut dhe që ai nuk mund të mëtojë, hyn në kontekstin e komunikimit ndërpersonal dhe e shtyn arsyen t’i hapet dhe të pranojë kuptimin e thellë të saj.
Për këtë arsye, akti me të cilin i besohet Hyjit, gjithnjë, është parë nga Kisha si momenti i një zgjedhjeje themelore, në të cilën njeriu është i përfshirë krejtësisht.
Intelekti dhe vullneti ushtrojnë në shkallën më të lartë natyrën e tyre shpirtërore, në mënyrë që t’i lejojnë subjektit të kryejë një akt, në të cilin liri personale ushtrohet plotësisht.
Në besim, pra,  liria nuk është thjesht e pranishme: ajo kërkohet.
Madje, është besimi ai që i lejon gjithësecilit që të shprehë më së miri lirinë e tij.
Me fjalë të tjera, liria nuk realizohet në zgjedhjet kundër Zotit.
Si do të mund të vlerësohej përdorim autentik i lirisë, refuzimi i hapjes drejt asaj çka lejon realizimin e të vetvetes?
Nëpërmjet besimit personi kryen aktin më domethënës të ekzistimit të tij;  këtu në fakt liria arrin sigurinë e të vërtetës dhe vendos të jetojë në të.

Në ndihmë të arsyes që kërkon inteligjencën e misterit, vijnë edhe shenjat e pranishme në Zbulim. Ato shërbëjnë për ta çuar më thellë kërkimin e së vërtetës dhe për të lejuar që mendja të mundet, në mënyrë autonome, të huluntojë edhe brenda misterit.
Këto shenja megjithatë,  nëse nga njëra anë i japin një fuqi më të madhe arsyes, sepse e lejojnë të kërkojë në brendësi të misterit me mjetet e saj, për të cilat me të drejtë është xheloze, nga ana tjetër shtyjnë në tejkalimin e realitetit të tyre, si shenja për të kapur domethënjen e përtejme që ato mbartin.
Në ta, ndërkohë, është tashmë e pranishme një e vërtetë e fshehur që mendja duhet ta kërkojë dhe nga e cila nuk mund të shkëputet pa shkatërruar vetë shenjën që i ofrohet.

Në një farë mënyrë, na paraqitet horizonti sakramentor i Zbulesës dhe në mënyrë të veçantë shenja eukaristike, ku bashkimi i pandashëm, ndërmjet realitetit dhe domethënjes së tij, lejon të hapet thellësia e misterit.
Krishti në Eukaristi është me të vërtetë i pranishëm dhe i gjallë, vepron me Shpirtin e tij, por sikurse e ka thënë mirë Shën Toma: “Ti nuk shikon, nuk kupton, por besimi të vërteton, përtej natyrës”.
“Është një shenjë ajo që shfaqet: fsheh brenda misterit realitete sublime”.
I bën jehonë edhe filozofi Pascal: “Sikurse Jezu Krishti mbeti i fshehur ndërmjet njerëzve, ashtu e vërteta mbetet midis opinioneve të zakonshme, pa ndryshim jashtësor. Kështu mbetet edhe Eukaristia ndërmjet bukës zë zakonshme”.
Njohja e besimit nuk e asgjëson misterin, vetëm se e bën më të pranishëm dhe e shfaq si një fakt ekzistencial për jetën e njeriut: Krishti Zot, “duke zbuluar misterin e Atit dhe të dashurisë së tij i zbulon plotësisht njeriun njeriut dhe i bën të njohur thirrjen e tij shumë të lartë”, që është ai pjesëmarrjes në misterin e jetës trinitare të Zotit.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

Vazhdojmë me tekstin e shkollës së komunitetit, kapitulli 2, pjesa 2.


2. Përdorimi me kufizime e arsyes.

Ka rëndësi që të mos pakësohet (kufizohet) shtrirja e arsyeshmërisë.

a)	Shpeshherë ajo që është racionale, njëtësohet me atë “që mund të demonstrohet”, në kuptim e ngushtë të fjalës.
Porse, nuk është e vërtetë se përvoja njerëzore në lidhje me “të arsyeshmen” përmbahet në këtë njëtësim a identifikim. Është i vërtetë fakti se “e arsyeshmja” kërkon, pyet, dëshiron, ka aspirata dhe është kureshtare të demonstrojë çdo gjë, por nuk është e vërtetë se gjithçka që është e arsyeshme, është edhe e njëjtë me atë që është e demonstrueshme.
Aftësia për të demonshtruar, është një aspekt i arsyeshmërisë, por “e arsyeshmja” nuk është aftësia për të demonstruar. Sepse, çdo thotë të demonstrosh? Do të thotë të përshkosh përsëri të gjitha hapat që janë bërë për të nxjerrë në pah diçka.
Në shkollë kur përsëritej demonstrimi i një teoreme dhe kapërcehej një pjesë, mësuesi e ndërpriste shpjegimin, duke thënë: “Kjo pjesë nuk demonshtrohet”.
Ç’ është e vërteta, të gjitha pjesët përbërëse të një realiteti përshkohen që të mund të thuash se gjendesh përpara një demonstrimi.

Porse me kaq nuk shterohet “e arsyeshmja”, sepse pikërisht aspektet më origjinale të realitetit nuk janë të demonstrueshme.

Domethënë se për ato nuk mund të zbatohet ajo procedurë që përmendem pak më parë. Për shëmbull, njeriu nuk mund të demonstrojë në ç’mënyrë ezsistojnë sendet, dhe përgjigja pyetjes qysh eksistojnë sendet, paraqet një interes tepër të madh për njerëzit. Edhe sikur dikush të arrijë të demonstrojë se kjo tryezë përbehet nga një lëndë, dhe ka një ndërtim të caktuar, prapëseprapë kurrë  nuk do të mund t’i përshkojë të gjitha fazat kalimtare, falë të cilave ekziston kjo tryezë.

b)	Po ashtu e arsyeshmja nuk njëtësohet me “të logjikshmen”.
Logjika është një ideal koherence: jepni disa premisa për të formuar një hipotezë, zhvillojeni ato me koherencë, dhe do të kemi një “logjikë”.
Në qoftë se premise janë të gabuara, logjika e përsosur do të japë një rezultat të gabuar.

Problemi vërtet me interes për njeriun nuk është logjika – një lojë magjepëse -;
Problemi që i intereson njeriut është të lidhet mirë me realitetin, ta kuptojë realitetin.
Është, pra, një “kogencë” (diçka që të detyron, të shtrengon), jo një koherencë.
Fakti që një nënë e do të birin, nuk mund të shërbejë si gjymtyrë e një veprimi logjik:
është diçka që kuptohet ose diçka e sigurt, një propozim që na e bën vetë realiteti, dhe ekzistenca e të cilit duhet pranuar në mënyrë “kogente” (të detyrueshme).
Fakti që ekziston tryeza ku punoj, që ekziston dashuria e nënës për mua, edhe pse nuk janë përfundime të nxjerra nga një zbërthim logjik, janë realitete që i përgjigjen së vërtetës, dhe është punë e arsyeshme që të pohohen.

Aftësitë për logjikë, për koherencë, për demonstrim, nuk janë gjë tjetër veçse vegla të arsyeshmërisë, vegla në shërbim të një dore më të madhe, të gjerësisë së një “zemre” që i vë në përdorim.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

SHKOLLA E KOMUNITETIT, KAPITULLI I DYTË, PJESA E DYTË (vazhdim).

VINI RE. Kam dëshirë ta përqendroj më tepër tek termi “e arsyeshme” sesa termi “arsye”. Sepse, në të vërtetë, edhe ky termi i fundit (arsye), kjo aftësi për ta kuptuar realitetin, mund të përdoret në mënyrë të paarsyeshme, domethënë pa synime të përshtatshme.

Sidoqoftë, në rrënjë, problemi qëndron tek koincepti arsye. Dua të kujtoj këtu një ngjarje që më ka ndodhur shumë vite më parë, nga e cila kam mësuar shumë.
Ishte hera e parë që përballoja një orë mësim feje si mësues në një lice klasik. Sapo zura vend në katedër, pa filluar akoma të flas, vë re se nga banka e fundit ngrihet një dorë. E pyes studentin se për çfarë do të pyesë. Përgjigja qe pak a shumë kjo: “Më falni, profesor, po është e kotë të vini e të na flisni këtu për besimin, të arsyetoni për besimin, sepse arsyeja dhe besimi përfaqësojnë dy botë krejtësisht të kundërta; çka mund të thuhet për besimin, nuk ka të bëjë fare me ushtrimin e arsyes dhe anasjelltas, prandaj të arsyetosh për besimin është njëlloj sikur të bësh një falsifikim”.
Atëherë e pyeta studentin çfarë ishte për të besimi dhe pasi nuk mora ndonjë përgjigje, ia drejtova pyetjen tërë klasës dhe pata të njëjtin përfundim.
Në atë pikë pyeta nxënësin e bankës së fundit çfarë ishte arsyeja, dhe, përpara eshtjes së tij, ju drejtova pyetjen të gjithë nxënësve, por prapë përfundimi qe eshtja.
Atëherë u thashë: “Si mund të jepni një gjykim për besimin dhe arsyen, pa bërë përpjekje më parë të kuptoni çfarë janë ata? Përdorni fjalë të cilave nuk ua zotëroni kuptimin”.
Është e qartë se pohimet e mja shpërthyen një debat dhe unë po hetoja përherë e më shumë se profesori i filozofisë kishte ushtruar një farë ndikimi mbi klasën.
Duke dalë nga klasa, sapo mbaroi ora e mësimit, u ndodha për ballë me atë mësues.
Aty për aty i thashë se isha i çuditur që në atë klasë quhej si diçka e ditur nga kushdo se besimi nuk kishte të bënte me arsyen. Ai reagoi duke thënë se edhe Kisha e kishte pohuar këtë në Koncilin Arausicanum II. Ia kujtova faktin se çdo pohim duhet të interpretohet brenda kontekstin historik në të cilin ka lindur, duke shprehur konceptimet dhe shqetësimet e atij konteksti.
Të shkëputesh një frazë nga konteksti i saj kulturor dhe letrar e ta lexosh pikë për pikë sikur të ishte formuluar pardje, sigurisht që është diçka antihistorike dhe pengon kuptimin e drejtë të saj.
Ndërkaq grindja ishte shtrirë më tej, grumbulli i nxënësve rreth nesh po bëhëj gjithnjë e më i dendur. Atëherë, megjithëse kishte ardhur koha për të hyrë në një klasë tjetër, desha t’u jap të kuptonin nxënësve ku qëndronte thelbi i diskutimit në mes meje dhe profesorit të filozofisë. E pyeta: “Profesor, unë nuk kam qenë ndonjëherë në Amerikë, por mund t’iu them me siguri se Amerika ekziston. E them këtë me po atë siguri me të cilën pohoj se ju gjendeni para meje në këtë çast. A ju duket e arsyeshme kjo siguri ime?”

Pas disa çastesh heshtjeje dhe ngurrimi që dukej sheshit, përgjigja e tij qe: “Jo!”.
Pikërisht këtë desha t’u bëja të qartë atyre nxënësve dhe që e pohoj edhe tani. Unë kam një mënyrë arsyetimi, sipas së cilës të pohosh se Amerika ekziston mund të jetë punë shumë e arsyeshme, në kundërshtim me atë profesor, të cilin mënyra (konceptimi) i të arsyetuarit  e bën të thotë se nuk është e arsyeshme.

Për mua arsyeja është hapje ndaj realiteti, aftësi për ta kapur dhe për ta afirmuar në tërësinë e faktorëve përbërëse të tij. Për atë profesorin arsye do të thotë “masë” e sendeve, dukuri që vërtetohet kur ka një mundësi demonstrimi  të drejtpërdrejtë.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

VAZHDOJMË SHKOLLËN E KOMUNITETIT: KAPITULLI 2, PJESA 3.

3) Ndryshim në mënyrë e të vepruarit.

Çfarë  do të them tani nuk është gjë tjetër veçse ilustrim me shmbuj i mënyrës sistematike që përdor arsyeja e njeriut për ta njohur realitetin.

Kur them: (a + b) (a – b) = a2 – b2 unë pohoj një vlerë algjebrike ose matematike, domethënë një vlerë që i  përket lëmit të të vërtetave matematike. Por që të arrij të them se (a + b) (a – b) = a2 – b2, si duhet të veproj?  Kryej një farë rruge në fillim, bëj ca hapa si nëpër një rrugë plot me mjegull, hap pas hapi, dhe ja më në fund mjegulla rrallohet  dhe më del përpara shfaqja e së vërtetës, e qartësisë, e njëjtësisë (identitetit). Unë bëj një rrugë, arrij në një farë pike dhe kam qartësinë, shfaqjen e së vërtetës. Është si një tunnel që në një pikë të caktuar të nxjerr në diçka si tarracë dhe të zbulon pamjen e natyrës.

Le të marrim një shembull tjetër: uji është H2O. Nuk po caktoj një rrugë si për matematikën: marr një lambik dhe mbledh atë që mbetet nga distillimit.

 Një shembull tjetër: “Gruaja, çfarë të drejtash ka në krahasim me burrin?”. Një qenie njerëzore ka disa të drejta, gruaja është një qenie njerëzore, pra, ka të njëjta drejta me burrin. Nuk u ndala të ndërtoj dhe të zgjidh formula matematike për të kuptuar se gruaja ka të njëjtat të drejta me burrin; nuk e vura gruan nën një lambik! Kam ndjekur  një rrugë tjetër dhe në një pikë  të caktuar silogjizmi ma bëri të qartë problemin.

Në greqishten rruga quhet odos dhe “gjatë rrugës” ose “përmes rrugës” thuhet meta-odon, nga e cila buron fjala “metodë”.
Metodë pra është një fjalë që rrjedh nga greqishtja; po ta përkthenim, do të thoshim “mënyrë veprimi”  a “proces”. Nëpërmjet një mënyrë veprimi (ose procesi) arrij ta njoh objektin.

Atëherë, arsyeja si aftësi për të kuptuar realen ose vlerat, domethënë atë reale që e përfshin horizonti i njeriut, për të njohur disa vlera ose tipa të vërtetash, ndjek një metodë të caktuar, për një tipë tjetër të vërtetash, prapë ndjek një tjetër metodë: pra, janë tri metoda të ndryshme. Pikërisht sepse arsyeja e përballon objektin, sipas pjesesh ose motivesh të përshtatshme (të caktuar), duke ndjekur rrugë të ndryshme sipas objektit (metoda imponohet nga objekti!).

Kështu arsyeja nuk është e paralizuar, nuk është e mpirë, siç e ka përfytyruar tërë ajo filozzofi moderne, që e ka kufizuar në një lëvizje të vetme, “logjikën” ose në një tip dukurie të vetme, në një farë aftësie për “të demonstruar në mënyrë empirike”.
Është  shumë më e gjerë, arsyeja; është jetë, është një jetë e tërë përballë ndërlikimeve dhe anëve të shumta të realitetit, përballë pasurisë së reales. Arsyeja është e shkathët dhe lëviz nga çdo anë, përshkon shumë rrugë. Unë solla ca shembuj duke i thjeshtuar gjërat.

Kështu përdorimi i arsyes është një epje (fleksion) e aftësisë që ka njeriu për të njohur, që përfshin në vetvete metoda të ndryshme, ose mënyra veprimi, ose procese, sipas tipit të objekteve. Njerëz të specializuar për një metodë filozofike ose teologjike, po të kenë pretendime për të shtjelluar një të vërtetë që i përkët lëmit shkencor, mund të bien në gabimin e disa zotërinjve të Inkuizicionit ndaj Galileo Galileit.

Disa ekspertë në çeshtje teologjike kanë pretenduar ta bëjnë Biblën të thotë ato gjëra që Bibla nuk ka pasur fare në mendje t’i thoshte, sepse Bibla nuk donte aspak të përkufizonte stukturën (ndërtimin) e kozmosit, dhe fliste sipas mundësisë së njerëzve të kohës së vet; ajo që i interesonte asaj ishte të pohonte vlera fetare dhe etike (morale).

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

VAZHDOJMË SHKOLLËN E KOMUNITETIT: KAPITULLI 2, PJESA 4.

4) Një mënyrë veprimi më një rëndësi të veçantë.

Përfytyroni Pjetrin, Gjonin dhe Andrenë përpara Jezusin të Nazaretit; njihnin nënën, babain dhe farëfisin e Tij; me të dilnin në det të peshkonin, hanin së bashku. Në një farë pike e kuptuan mirë se për atë njeri mund të thuhej: “Po të mos i besoj këtij njeriu, atëherë nuk duhet t’u besoj më as syve të mi”.
Kjo siguri a mund të të jetë e arsyeshme? Nëse mund të jetë e tillë, cila është metoda që më shtyn në këtë drejtim? 
Le të kujtojmë edhe një herë se metoda nuk është gjë tjetër veçse përshkrimi i arsyeshmëri në raport me objektin. Metoda përcakton motivet e përshtatshme me të cilat bëhen hapat drejt njohjes së objektit.

Edhe këto. Unë mund të them me siguri: “Nëna ime më do mua”. Ky është tipari më i rëndësishëm i amësisë, sepse edhe sikur dikush të ishte braktisur dymuajsh dhe pastaj të merrej nga një grua tjetër, nëna e tij është ajo që e ka marrë me vete, në rast se e do si nënë. “Nëna ime është një grua që më do”: për këtë jam i  sigurt 
Si për dritën e diellit, madje edhe më shumë, sesa për faktin se toka sillet rreth diellit, sepse ajo më intereson më shumë dhe ka më rëndësi për jetën time.
Ka më rëndësi për përceptimin e reales nga ana ime, për marrëdhëniet e mia me fatin, që kjo grua do të mirën time, sesa fakti që toka sillet rreth diellit.  
Është punë shumë e bukur që është zbuluar se toka sillet rreth diellit dhe jo anasjelltas, sepse ky është një aspekt i së vërtetës.
Veçse për sa i takon jetës, domethënë problemit të marrëdhënieve të mia me fatin, që më pret, nuk është gjithçka, madje lidhet fare pak me problemin tim tërësor.

Kam parasysh edhe persona për të cilët do të thosha: “Ja, këta njerëz i kam me vërtetë miq për kokë”. Po të më thoshte dikush: “Ma provo këtë që thua?”, me çfarë metodë duhet t’ia provoj? Duke bërë arsyetime për këtë? Duke u përpjekur të zbatoj formula gjeometrie të çuditshme? Duke përdorur ndonjë metodë shkencore? Jo. Kështu duhet të thuhet për dashurinë e nënës ndaj meje.

Ka disa realitete, disa vlera, që për t’i njohur, nuk mund të përdoren ato tre metoda për të cilat kemi folur më lart. Janë vlera që kanë të bëjnë me sjelljen njerëzore, jo me aspektin e saj mekanik, të identifikueshëm me sociologjinë ose psikologjinë, por në aspektin e kuptimit të saj, siç del nga shembujt e sipërcituar.
Nëse ti mund t’ia kesh besën ose jo atij njeriu; deri në ç’pikë mund t’i besosh; çfarë mund të vlerësosh te një tjetër; nëse dikush është i sinqertë apo jo: njohja e saktë e këtyre vlerave nuk mund të arrihet me ato metoda për të cilët kemi folur.
Megjithatë, askush nuk mund ta mohojë se mund të jetë e arsyeshme një siguri e fituar për sa thamë më lart.

Torrkerry

----------

